# 11 vs 10 tooth jockey wheels



## williford (Dec 8, 2005)

Will these aftermarket 10 tooth jockey wheels work for my '05 long cage SRAM X.0 der (which has 11 tooth stock wheels)? Is there an advantage to 10 over 11 or 11 over 10?

Thanks

http://cgi.ebay.com/Black-Anodized-...ryZ42329QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*no difference for me...*



williford said:


> Will these aftermarket 10 tooth jockey wheels work for my '05 long cage SRAM X.0 der (which has 11 tooth stock wheels)? Is there an advantage to 10 over 11 or 11 over 10?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Black-Anodized-...ryZ42329QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


i'm using 10t Vuelta pulleys on my DA derailleur and can't tell no difference compared to the standard 11t.


----------



## peabody (Apr 15, 2005)

*how do they spin?*

a few yrs back the swiss did a study on drivetrain drag and the #1 cause of drag
is in the rr der pulleys. not sure why you would swap out high end DA pulleys
for some low end ones.


----------



## elephant (Mar 21, 2006)

Chain wrap.

If you want to use smaller pulleys you lose chain wrap. If you want to run a short cage der (to save weight) and still get as many gears as possible it is good to try to find bigger pulleys. 13t pulleys would increase capacity of an XTR GS to 37t - enough to run every gear on a 29/42 double with 11-34 rear. The problem is finding light pulleys in 13t. I know because I am looking.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

peabody said:


> a few yrs back the swiss did a study on drivetrain drag and the #1 cause of drag
> is in the rr der pulleys. not sure why you would swap out high end DA pulleys
> for some low end ones.


good point BUT the Vueltas actually have MUCH smoother action. maybe not in the long term but this still has to be seen. so far they do an excellent job at less than half the weight.


----------



## elephant (Mar 21, 2006)

Nino,

Where did you get the Vuelta pulleys?

-elephant


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*italy...*



elephant said:


> Nino,
> 
> Where did you get the Vuelta pulleys?
> 
> -elephant


a good source from Italy. i'd say these are the exact same pulleys Extralite now sells under their name at MUCH higher cost.


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

nino said:


> a good source from Italy. i'd say these are the exact same pulleys Extralite now sells under their name at MUCH higher cost.


A good source from Italy, yet stamped with MADE IN USA??


----------



## scapin (Oct 22, 2005)

nino said:


> i'd say these are the exact same pulleys Extralite now sells under their name at MUCH higher cost.


Absolutely NO. :nono:
Extralite pulleys have 2 ball bearings each...


----------



## Blue Shorts (Jun 1, 2004)

nino said:


> good point BUT the Vueltas actually have MUCH smoother action. maybe not in the long term but this still has to be seen. so far they do an excellent job at less than half the weight.


Please tell me that the purpose of switching to these pulleys is to cut drag..... not to save 9 or 10 grams.


----------



## elephant (Mar 21, 2006)

Maybe I should have been more direct. Where can I buy Vuelta pulleys? If they are made in the USA, by whom? I was going to use Tacx to save some weight, but if the Vueltas are lighter then I would like to try find those.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*where do you get tacx in usa*

Elephant, or anyone, where do you buy tacx pulleys in the usa?


----------



## elephant (Mar 21, 2006)

I believe Fairwheel bikes in Arizona carries them, but they might not be listed on their site. Try calling them.

How about the Vueltas? Anyone know where to get them?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Hello,*

williford,OP "Will these aftermarket 10 tooth jockey wheels work for my '05 long cage SRAM X.0 der (which has 11 tooth stock wheels)?"
I too would like to know if these pulleys work on XO-lc-rd..Anyone out there have a clue?

..http://cgi.ebay.com/Black-Anodized-D...QQcmdZViewItem..

Thank you for your kind attention.

Jake Pay, ? Here.


----------



## elephant (Mar 21, 2006)

Pay Here said:


> williford,OP "Will these aftermarket 10 tooth jockey wheels work for my '05 long cage SRAM X.0 der (which has 11 tooth stock wheels)?"
> I too would like to know if these pulleys work on XO-lc-rd..Anyone out there have a clue?
> 
> ..http://cgi.ebay.com/Black-Anodized-D...QQcmdZViewItem..
> ...


I do not believe compatibility is an issue with any of the pulleys from Toronto Cycles, but I am pretty sure they are heavier than stock XTR or DA pulleys. It is my understanding that Extralite, Tacx, Vuelta and Speedware are the companies to look to for lightweight pulleys.

Extralite, Tacx, and Speedware can be found, but I cannot find Vuelta.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*do a search on kcnc pulleys....*

I do believe, like elephant stated, you will not save weight with those pulleys. I also remember reading some posts about them saying the upper pulleys do not have the designed "play" in them like shimano. People stated this caused shifting issues. Something to think about...not to mention the noise...hehe...:idea:

Peace


----------



## elephant (Mar 21, 2006)

budswaller said:


> I do believe, like elephant stated, you will not save weight with those pulleys. I also remember reading some posts about them saying the upper pulleys do not have the designed "play" in them like shimano. People stated this caused shifting issues. Something to think about...not to mention the noise...hehe...:idea:
> 
> Peace


Thanks. The pulleys will work, but I should have mentioned that the shifting will be more difficult to tune in and keep dialed.

That is a very important consideration - good point budswaller.


----------



## Chester (Jan 15, 2004)

*How come jockey wheels are so darn expensive?*

Well light or heavy, its just hard for me to undstand why single replacement wheels are so expensive.
I know, thats the case with many items, but these wheels just seem to be a minor part of the rear der........
For example, Jenson has on sale a XT 750 rear der for $39......and yet some places are charging $12 for a single wheel....

Seems a better deal to buy the $39 XT 750 and then just remove the wheel......or buy a on-sale $29 LX rear der and use that wheel....

BTW, I also feel that the main feature of the wheels is to be more friction free than low weight.
Ideally both.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Cost?*

Its all about the Weight/Performance/Bling..for myself anyway..Cost be damn'd..

Thanks elephant and budswaller for the heads up on the toronto pulley's..

Jake Pay, UGI-WW Here


----------



## roxtr (Jan 24, 2004)

But the question remains, do these wheels work on a SRAM X0? Because SRAM uses a special construction. Or do I have to remove some material from the inside of the cage to mount the jockey wheels?
Would a large jockey wheel decrease chain drag?
So the upper jockey wheel should have some play for easy adjustment?


----------



## aussie_yeti (Apr 27, 2004)

Yes, they work on X.0 - X.0 doesn't have any play in the top jockey wheel - only shimano. SRAM jockey wheels are crap and these are a nice improvement with the sealed bearings. Oh, and they do save weight on X.0, the stock jockey wheels are 31 grams.


----------

